# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Kamer Genç'e saldırıların altında ne var?

## bozok

*KAMER GENü’E SALDIRILARIN ALTINDA NE VAR?*



23.04.2010

Aziz and Azize okura ‘*Bedelli Başkanlık sistemi*’ (hö!) tartışmalarından gına gelmişken, destursuz başka bir mevzuya girelim.

*15 Nisan 2010 tarihli TBMM Tutanağı, sayfa 24’ten: 
*
“*KAMER GENü*-Ben dün burada söyledim, dedim ki: Bunlar (yeni kurulan Bezm-i Alem, Turgut üzal, Sabahattin Zaim üniversiteleri) tarikat ve cemaat üniversiteleridir.

*üMER FARUK üZ (AKP-Malatya)* - Ne tarikatı ya? Hepsi vakıf üniversitesi.

*KAMER GENü*- Bunları niye böyle getirip de buradan hemen geçiriyorsunuz müzakeresiz? üünkü buraya *hazinenin çok kıymetli arsalarını vereceksiniz; çünkü tarikatlar kuvvetli, devleti yöneten tarikatlar, iktidarınızı yöneten tarikatlar.* Dolayısıyla bunlara en kıymetli arazileri vereceksiniz, en kıymetli yerleri vereceksiniz, yine bunlara vergi muafiyetini getireceksiniz, gümrük muafiyetini getireceksiniz, gelir vergisi muafiyetini getireceksiniz ve burada bunlar çok büyük devlet kaynaklarından yararlanacak; ondan sonra da o imkanları aldıktan sonra devletin kesesinden zengin olacaklar arkadaşlarım.” 

Son günlerde Kamer Genç’e saldırıların artmasının, Genç’in “Can güvenliğim yok” feryadının altında, basına yansımayan bu konuşmalar da var. 

---

Hür ve Kabul Edilmiş Hadjiwhatlar Locası, yani tarikatlar, 80 yıl sonra, arkalarından nodullayan AB-ABD emperyalizminin de desteğiyle iktidarı ele geçirince, *vergi ve askerlikten muafiyet ile toprak bağışı* konusundaki Osmanlı döneminde sahip oldukları ayrıcalıkları geri almaya yemin billah ettiler.

Hiç bir meslek grubunu toptan töhmet altında bırakmak niyetinde değiliz amma, ‘*maklube aşıyla beslenmiş tapu memurları*’nın katkısı olmadan bunca özel ve kamu arazisinin tarikatlara devri mümkün olamazdı. 

Büfeci-kantinci-belediyeci-bayi geçmişini, gayrimenkule merakını bildiğimiz badembıyık hadjiwhatların, bir de “*tapucu*” geçmişi vardır. 

Tarikat evlerinde maklubeye ‘lidocaine’ katılıyor olmalı ki, hadjiwhatlarda ‘korku’ faktörü tamamen ortadan kalkmıştır. O korku ki horoza cinsiyet değiştirtip yumurtlatır, memleketim tarikatlarında zerresi kalmamıştır...

Tüm korkular aşılıp, etik kurallar kolayca çiğnenir olunca da, ‘çete’likten bir acele ‘mafya’lığa terfi edilir. 

Başlıktaki ‘huzursuz tapucular’ “devletin üst düzeyinden yardım alan” mafya cinsidir, diğerleri (hatta ufarak çeteler bile) üzerlerine alınmaya. 

AKP (yani tarikatlar) özellikle belediyeleri ele geçirdikten sonra, yandaş tapu memurları marifetiyle,
sahipleri/mirasçıları ölmüş, göç etmiş, 
sahipleri mülkleriyle ilgilenemeyecek kadar yaşlı, 
vergisi uzun süredir ödenmeyen ne kadar arsa-arazi varsa, yandaş tapu memurları yardımıyla tek tek tespit ettiler.

Bahsettiğim, TMSF vs. aracılığıyla açıktan yapılan servet transferinin dışında kalan, ‘görünmez’ icraattır. 

Tarikatlar, öncelikle İstanbul’da, satın alabildikleri gayrimenkulü değerinin çok altında aldılar. 

Alamadıklarının sahiplerini işkenceyle öldürüp üzerine çimento döktüler. 

İki yıl önce Beykoz’da, mülklerinin tapuları için öldürülen zengin ihtiyarları hatırlıyor musunuz? 

Hani şu domuz bağıyla bağlanıp, üzerlerine çimento dökülen ihtiyarlar (katiller, o çimentonun üzerinde namaz da kılmışlardır herhalde). 

Peki, domuz bağının hangi İslami örgütün cinayet yöntemi olduğunu hatırlıyor musunuz? 

*Beykoz* deyince... Beykoz’un AKP’li Belediye Başkanı, aynı zamanda *İlim Yayma Vakfı Başkanı.* 2004’e kadar da *İlim Yayma Cemiyeti Başkanlığı* da yapmış (ne yaydığı, ‘ilim’den ne anladığına bağlı). 

Işığı üzerimizden eksik olmasın Uğur Mumcu, bu cemiyetle ilgili şunları yazmış:

“12 Eylül’ün başbakanı Bülent Ulusu, "Süleymancılık tarikatının mallarına el konulması için yasa hazırlığı yaptıklarını, ancak, insan hakları baskısı yapılıyor imajı vermemek için yasayı çıkartmadıklarını" söylüyor. 

Atatürk'ün vasiyeti hiçe sayılarak Dil ve Tarih kurumlarına el konurken akla gelmeyen sakınca, demek "Süleymancılık tarikatı"nın mallarına el konmasını engelliyor. İşkenceler için yapılan *insan hakları* yayınlarına kapanan kulaklar, Süleymancılık tarikatının malvarlığı için açılıveriyor. "İrtica örgütleri arasında sayılan "İlim Yayma Cemiyeti"nin kurucularından biri kimdir biliyor musunuz? Başbakan üzal! 

*Bugün Nakşibendi tarikatı kadar etkili hiçbir örgüt yoktur.* Bu tarikat hakkında bir Meclis araştırması açılabilir mi? Atatürk heykellerinin en çok dikildiği, düşüncelerinin yok edildiği dönemleri yaşamıyor muyuz? Tekbir sesleri ile Atatürkçülük. Said-i Nursi Hazretleri’ne yapılan övgülerle Atatürkçülük. Sağdan üç-beş oy alma uğruna solculuk adına gerici sakalı sıvazlayan Atatürkçülük. İşte yasaklı ve kısıtlı demokrasinin ulaştığı nokta budur.” 

---

AKP öyle bir dönemece girdi ki, kendisini iktidara getiren tüm güçler, faturayı önüne koyup ödeme talep etmeye başladılar. 

“*Tapuda işi hızlandırmak için verilen 20 milyon rüşvet değildir*”, “*Yurtdışına* -diplomatik pasaportla- *tapu ataşeleri gönderilecek*.” haberleri, sadece huzursuz genç tapucuların AKP’nin önüne koydukları faturadır. 

Ha! Bir de şu geliyor aklıma; Tapu Ataşesi yurtdışında tapu tescili yapıp, tapu tanıtımı (hö!!) faaliyetinde bulunmayacaksa ne işle iştigal edecek? Yabancılara satılacak arazilerin tanıtımını mı yapacak? 

üzetle Aziz and Azize okur, genç tapucular da huzursuz! 

Onlar da tarikatların gücüne güç, servetine servet katmaya yardımlarının bedelini istiyorlar. 

Tarikatların ve onların AKP’sinin, bu ülkeye, bu topraklara karşı nasıl bu kadar acımasız olabildiğini anlamak için de, bunların şeyhlerini şıhlarını eğiten Amerikalı misyonerlerin öğretilerini kurcalamak gerekiyor: 

“Yabancı bir kültürün ortasındaki dinsel koloniler, cennetin kolonileridir. Cemaatler kendilerini o kültürün içindeki *‘yerleşik yabancılar’* olarak görmelidirler. Yani o kültürün içinde yaşayan, ama o kültürün eseri olmayan insanlar.”

Tarikatların partisi AKP’nin kendisini bu ülkeye bunca yabancı hissetmesi, 

üıkarttığı tüm yasaların Türk halkının değil yabancıların lehine olması,

ülke işsizlikten kırılırken, istihbari faaliyette bulunacak bir kuruma bile yabancı uzmanlar atayacak olması, ancak bu ‘*misyoner psikolojisi*’yle açıklanabilir. Onlar Türk kültürünün eseri olmayan, içimizdeki yerleşik yabancılardır. 

Akıbetlerinde, halkın kendilerine ‘misyoner pozisyonu’ndan farklı pozisyonlar da biçtiğini görmekteyim ki, “Hasttetmeyin lan adamı!!”, “Kırdırma ulan kendini!” “Gostettirmeyın la şindi!” diye dolanan, kerterizi kaybetmiş AKP’ye az biledir. 

Tapu memuru bile hükümetin yakasına yapışıp “Yaptığımın karşılığını ver” diyorsa, filim bitmek üzeredir. 


*Kıymet Nadir Bindebir
*Odatv.com

----------

